
Pkgsrc-2020Q2 released - jayp1418
http://mail-index.netbsd.org/current-users/2020/06/30/msg039031.html
======
asveikau
How well does pkgsrc do with security updates? This is one area where
quarterly releases scare me compared with more of a rolling build, as many
packages will need patching before a quarter is up.

~~~
jayp1418
Pkgsrc have this vulnerability database to check against packages also
-Current gets updated often

[https://www.pkgsrc.org/#index6h1](https://www.pkgsrc.org/#index6h1)

------
unixhero
Note to self: I should start using this everywhere. Need to start testing.

~~~
jayp1418
+1

------
setheron
What's the difference between Nix and pkgsrc ? Does pkgsrc still have an
implicit libc dependency ?

~~~
jayp1418
I might not be able to answer that as never used nix but someone on Freenode
#pkgsrc or mailing list might know better.

